# neue Bergwerker



## rAdrenalin (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Das Team von Bergwerk hat "Nachwuchs" bekommen: für etwa ein halbes Jahr sind nun 2 Praktikanten mit von der Partie, einer davon bin ich und deshalb stelle ich mich nun mal kurz vor:
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und studiere Luft und Raumfahrttechnik an der Universität Stuttgart (wenn ich nicht grade wie dieses Semester Bikes baue...), wobei dieses Praktikum mein Vordiplom abschließt.
Fahrradtechnisch bin ich im CC-  und Touren-Bereich aktiv, ab und zu mache ich aber auch Treppen, kleinere Absätze und so Späße trial(- und error)-mäßig unsicher.
Nebenbei werde ich natürlich auch hier im Forum aktiv sein und mir Mühe geben euch bei allen Möglichen kleineren und größeren Problemen weiterzuhelfen.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## HTX (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo auch von meiner Seite,

ich bin der zweite im Bunde und mache bei Bergwerk mein Praxissemester. (Ich studiere Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen / Maschinenbau) 
Manchmal fahre ich CC, MAR aber auch lustige sachen, wie das Icetube Rennen in Winterberg...

Da ich vorher, wie auch jetzt in der Werkstatt tätig bin, bemühe auch ich mich, so manche technische Frage zu beantworten!!

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

HTX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (24. Oktober 2003)

Was sagt Anthony dazu das du ,HTX, kein Bergwerk fährst ? Darfst du mit dem Teil aufs Firmengelände ? Und wenn ja warum ?Hast du wenigstens ein Bergwerk Tatoo ?

Uns was macht Ihr denn so - Werkstatt fegen / Bier holen? - oder is das heute nich mehr so schön wie früher ?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (24. Oktober 2003)

@ Fettkloß, 

na das war doch vor der Bergwerk Zeit!! Das gehört von meiner Seite in die Kategorie: "Er was jung und ...."
Ich war der Meinung daß jeder Mitarbeiter ein schönes Bergwerk Branding bekommen sollte... dies ist aber (leider) an einigen Gegenstimmen gescheitert! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (24. Oktober 2003)

@ Anthony

du scheinst mir ein cleveres kerlchen zu sein - das mit dem branding is ne super idee - du hast recht - es passt auch besser zum bergwerkimage - son popliges tatoo hat jeder . Und klar ist auch, es hat was von freier wildbahn / ich meine so was männliches urwüchsiges - du hast vollkommen recht !!!

wenn ihr den einen oder anderen kollegen/praktikanten gebrandet habt mach bitte mal n paar fotos - könnte sein das ich das branden dann mit der betriebsbesichtigung verbinde !!

es wird ja immer besser

bergwerk - faszination des brandens 

Also mit der breitgefächerten producktpalette merkt ihr von der wirtschaftsflaute doch nix - oder ?


----------



## Eisenfaust (24. Oktober 2003)

... zollten die Lehnsherren ihrem Koenig Tribut, indem sie ihm ewige Treue schworen. Zum Zeichen dieses Eides wurde ihnen, wie viel spaeter im 'Wilden Westen' ein Brandzeichen aufgesetzt 

In spaeteren Zeiten zierten sich akademisch gebildete 'Burschen' durch einen Schmiss. Zugegeben, ein Brandzeichen ist gefaelliger und weniger oeffentlich tragbar.

Was in Urzeiten und in spaeteren Tagen 'sozialer' Zwang war, weicht heute einer asozialen Individualisierung. Ich bin, um es kurz zu machen, der Meinung, die Bergwerker sollten allesamt die Hosen runterlassen und an adaequater Stelle ein 'gebranntes Zeichen ihrer tiefsten Loyalitaet ihrem Herren im Angesichte' erhalten ... 

Fuer diese minder gefaehrliche Gefaelligkeit reicht sicher die Praesenz einer Krankenschwester, die die Brandmarkung fachmaennisch ueberwacht und Erstversorgung betreibt. Ganz selbstverstaendlich sollte aber sein, dass die 'Auszeichnung' voellig ohne betaeubende Mittel oder sonstige Narkotika zum Zeichen einer 'Initiation' durchgefuehrt wird ... oder? 

Viel Spass ...

O.


----------



## Fettkloß (24. Oktober 2003)

@eisenfaust

na ja - das was du da vorschlägst hört sich alles ziemlich streng und schmerzhaft an . so wie ich die berkwerker einschätze sind die ein lockerer haufen - denen die arbeit auch manchmal auf den sack geht - aber doch überwiegend spass macht . 

ich finde das branding sollte auf die wade - und zwar die rechte - wir haben in d-land rechtsverkehr , überholt wird auf der linken seite - und der der überholt wird kann sichs dann mal ansehen .

ausserdem hat der chef von denen eh keine zeit - er is der einzige der arbeitet - die anderen machen sichs im büro gemütlich - quatschen mit den praktikanten - schreiben zeugs in ingendwelche foren - machen sich gedanken über branden und laden gott und die welt ein mal auf ein weizen bei ihnen reinzuschaun und verticken nebenbei mal n bike - gott in frankreich isn armer sack dagegen !!!


----------



## Lumix (26. Oktober 2003)

...... das BW-Logo am Hinterkopf rasieren sollte erst mal reichen.

Die anderen Sachen machen die Jungs dann freiwillig!!!!
 

@ Anthony

Hey, haben die beiden schon die ersten Scherze hinter sich??  z.B zur Tankstelle schicken und Luft für die Reifen in Kanistern abfüllen lassen.....  oder ähnliches....??

In meiner Lehrzeit wurde damit nicht lange gewartet.


----------



## flat ecke (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lumix _
> *...... das BW-Logo am Hinterkopf rasieren sollte erst mal reichen.
> 
> Die anderen Sachen machen die Jungs dann freiwillig!!!!
> ...



nur dumm, dass die jungs hier clevere studenten sind...da fällt man wohl eher nicht auf so flache verarschungen rein. vielleicht ist das ja bei 16jährigen azubis anders


----------



## Fettkloß (27. Oktober 2003)

@ flat ecke 

woher ist eigentlich die weisheit das studenten clever sind ?????


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Oktober 2003)

... auch wieder aus der guten, alten Zeit: Man wusste, dass man Student ist und musste es nicht jedem auf die Nase binden! '... die nicht wichen und nicht wankten ...'! Und nebenbei: als ich heute wieder einmal die Heerscharen derer, die sich jetzt 'Studenten' schimpfen, ueber den Campus laufen sah, wurde mir Angst und Bange. Student wird heute 'fast' jeder ...

Aber mal wieder ernst: Kann mir jemand von Euch einen Tip geben, wo und ob es in Mainz/Wiesbaden und Umgebung einen Bergwerk-Vertragshaendler gibt, bei dem man sich einen guten HT-Rahmen mal ansehen und eventuell auch ordern kann? Fahrrad-Lauck bei Wallau ist der einzige, der genannt wird, aber gibt es noch weitere? Mein Katarga/Kinesis Gestell sollte im kommenden Jahr gegen einen anderen Rahmen ausgetauscht werden ...

Gruss O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (27. Oktober 2003)

@ eisenfaust 

mainz wiesbaden ist auch mein gebiet . vergiss es !!

maximal Rocky Mountain in Wiesbaden oder kriftel . aber die haben  mondpreise . wenn du rahmen sehen willst fahr dahin , oder bei mir ( nähe KH ) aber kaufen woanders !


----------



## Thomcomm (28. Oktober 2003)

@Eisenfaust:

- In Mainz, bzw. Wiesbaden kenne ich zwar keinen Bergwerk Händler, habe aber dennoch einen Tipp, der sich lohnt.

www.citybikefun.de ist in Oberursel. Die Jungs sind wirklich klasse, außerdem Premiumhändler von Bergwerk und haben meines Wissens nach auch einige Mercury zum Ansehen.

Stefan, der Inhaber, ist total in Ordnung und für jeden Spass zu haben.
NEIN, ich bekomme hierfür keine Provision!!!

Und Oberursel ist von Wiesbaden in ca. 30 Minuten zu erreichen!

Happy Trails,

Tom


----------

